# Skimmer or Fuge in chamber 2 of Biocube HQI?



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Hi 

Hoping to get some direction here. I have been searching, but, having trouble finding an answer with something to back it up.

I currently have the Aquaticlife 115 skimmer in chamber 1 of my Biocube HQI. I have had it running about a week now, no micro bubbles.. Its pulling green cloudy water with a little crud floating around. I have done the air line mod... this thing is still noisy.. the tank is in my living room and we have to turn up the TV to watch a movie or you just hear it gargle. 

I have recently purchased the inTank media and fuge basket... now, I'm wondering if I should get a better skimmer, maybe the Hydor Slim Skim Nano and or Cadlights 50 elite and run in chamber 2 instead of the fuge. Is the fuge in the biocube really going to help my system? Would a better skimmer in chamber 2 be a better option?

Also, I still have the stock return pump. It is noisy also... is the Cobalt MJ1200 quiet?



What do you guys recommend? Any comments will be much appreciated.


Thanks,
SR


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

it is just me, but I will not bother with these skimmers. My suggestions are:

1) Update to the bigger tank with the sump 

2) If option 1 is not possible - run phosbane reactor with GFO and 5G weekly water changes. Your tank will be perfect

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Thanks Sig. I do have a CPR Nano reactor. 

Option 1 would be great, however, I don't have the space in my current house, all taken up by my 3 kids and their toys etc.. I will be upgrading when I move at the end of the year if all goes well. 

I was thinking of putting a sump in my Biocube stand. Do you think a 6-8 Gallon sump would be worth it? I was thinking of making a 1 inch PVC overflow. 

Thoughts?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ruckuss said:


> Thanks Sig. I do have a CPR Nano reactor.
> 
> Option 1 would be great, however, I don't have the space in my current house, all taken up by my 3 kids and their toys etc.. I will be upgrading when I move at the end of the year if all goes well.
> 
> ...


I would not do it.

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

sig said:


> I would not do it.


Really? I have been told that its always a good idea.. why would you advise against it? I have been keeping up with 4.5-5G water changes weekly.

Thanks for the info.. great help!


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

are you going to drill tank or will use overflow box? are you going to use the same small crappy skimmers in the sump or going to buy good one. 
You will need at least 2 sections in the sump ( skimmer/pump). What is the point of this headache and for what?
In my opinion it is to much investment for 29G itself expensive tank, which can be run perfectly as is

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

sig said:


> are you going to drill tank or will use overflow box? are you going to use the same small crappy skimmers in the sump or going to buy good one.
> You will need at least 2 sections in the sump. what is the point of this headache?
> In my opinion it is to much investment for 29G itself expensive tank, which can be run perfectly as is


If I would do it, I would not drill, but, use an overflow or PVC. I would get a better skimmer. I like the option to have more water volume so maybe I can ad another fish 

But, after mulling it over, maybe I will wait on a sump setup until I upgrade my tank.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ruckuss said:


> But, after mulling it over, maybe I will wait on a sump setup until I upgrade my tank.


smart move and believe me it will happen sooner than you think 

I found one rule, which I never follow myself . Until it is really necessary, try to avoid buying equipment which will be useless on the next bigger setup

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

sig said:


> smart move and believe me it will happen sooner than you think
> 
> I found one rule, which I never follow myself . Until it is really necessary, try to avoid buying equipment which will be useless on the next bigger setup


Good rule to follow! I have a bad habit of impulse buying..

Thanks Sig for all the info. Great help and great community here.

Much appreciated.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorry, one last question... do you think there is a measurable gains from running the inTank fuge basket with cheato?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

ruckuss said:


> Sorry, one last question... do you think there is a measurable gains from running the inTank fuge basket with cheato?


useless. It will be to small to do anyting

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## davebradley (Mar 16, 2014)

I agree with the above comments. 
A DIY skimmer may be a cheap option. 
Other than that, if you have room for the bio cube and sump, sell it and buy a 45-60 cube, a DIY sump and a decent skimmer all for not much more than what you could sell the bio cube for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

